# Separate service panel



## jmc (Sep 18, 2015)

hello.

may a townhouse with a separate living space unit in the basement share one electrical service breaker box?

same question but for hvac system.

thanks


----------



## jmc (Sep 18, 2015)

i forgot to mention 2012 irc


----------



## cda (Sep 18, 2015)

As in a separate rental unit??

Does the ahj allow this rental set up, if it is a rental??

Just a question are you an inspector or other?


----------



## JBI (Sep 18, 2015)

Townhouses by definition are attached single family homes. If the question is about a 2-family set up it is not a townhouse...

*TOWNHOUSE. *A single-family _dwelling unit_ constructed  in a group of three or more attached units in which each unit extends from  foundation to roof and with a _yard_ or public way on at least two  sides.


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2015)

Typically landlord tenant law requires separate metering....Watch for this:

E3601.6.2 Service disconnect location.

 The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location either outside of a building or inside nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors. Service disconnecting means shall not be installed in bathrooms. Each occupant shall have access to the disconnect serving the dwelling unit in which they reside.

E3705.8 Ready access for occupants.

 Each occupant shall have ready access to all overcurrent devices protecting the conductors supplying that occupancy.


----------



## jmc (Sep 18, 2015)

it's an existing single-family dwelling being separated into a two-family dwelling by adding a finished basement. sorry the confusion.


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2015)

jmc said:
			
		

> it's an existing single-family dwelling being separated into a two-family dwelling by adding a finished basement. sorry the confusion.


Good luck fire rating the floor and penetrations!


----------



## mark handler (Sep 18, 2015)

Check with planning First

Check with Home Owners Association

Get an Architect


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 18, 2015)

NEC 240.24(B) requires each occupant to have ready access to all overcurrent devices protecting that occupancy unless under continuous building management. Doubt you will have that in you situation.


----------



## north star (Sep 18, 2015)

*% ~ ~*

jmc,

To throw another wrench in to the mix, but what about separate plumbing

facilities for the "proposed" separate living unit ?



*From the `12 IRC:*

*Section* *R306.1 - Toilet facilities:*

Every dwelling unit shall be provided with a water closet, lavatory, and

a bathtub or shower.

*R306.2 - Kitchen:*

Each dwelling unit shall be provided with a kitchen area and every

kitchen area shall be provided with a sink.



*~ ~ %*


----------

